
Ask HN: What shall humanity do if less people die this year? - patzal
It&#x27;s a hypothetical question, but it&#x27;s widely reported that air pollution (which is a major cause of death) decreased a lot in affected areas. Somewhat related to the Trolley Problem. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Trolley_problem
======
shynrou
It's an interesting thought expirement. I am no expert, but i believe the
economic downturn could be a chance to drastically shift our economy to a more
sustainable direction, if, and thats a big if, investments by goverments are
directed thoughtfully.

But yes I think the crisis could have lasting positive effects, that will be
very hard to measure.

